# sweety pies



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just thought I'd share a cute pic of Munchkin and Isabella in their latest nesting box. (The name of the fruit that came in the box is too perfect...) 

These two are so happy with their wooden eggs. They are both so eager to sit on them, that they often have to push each other away to get a turn sitting. Sometimes they sit in the nest together and snuggle - I snapped this photo on one of those occasions.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a perfect nesting box.
They are sweety pies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Adorable!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

They are lovers aren't they!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do they look happy and content with life or what??? Very sweet..........


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How cute!!!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Just before I took the photo, they were busy preening each other and cooing...I missed that photo op while the camera warmed up. But I love the way Munchkin is leaning ever so slightly on Isabella's shoulder with a sparkle in his eye- he has been in total bliss since she arrived. Such lovey-birds!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

amoonswirl said:


> But I love the way Munchkin is leaning ever so slightly on Isabella's shoulder with a sparkle in his eye


LOL this is what caught my eye too. It is so sweet. What a contrast in coloring with these two. They are gorgeous. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

lol there so cute and are they fantails? so cute pushing each other lol funny


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

pigeon kid said:


> lol there so cute and are they fantails? so cute pushing each other lol funny


They just can't seem to get enough egg-time - they love it! 

They're both fantails, but Munchkin's tail is bigger than Isabella's. I hope hers will fill out too, but she is still young. (even if it doesn't - she is a very pretty bird)


Glad people are enjoying the photo


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What an adorable pair of cuties. Lovely pic.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

They're BEAUTIFUL birds! You must be one proud mommy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are just gorgeous and so very precious together! Thank you for sharing that beautiful picture!

Terry


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i think they are indian fantails


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

This is so cool...

Sweetie Pies indeed...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURE, Karen!!

Definitely a couple! 

Squeaks and I wish them our VERY BEST and send LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES!

Squeaks also says to mention that he can relate...he, too, is happily sitting on HIS egg, but alas...alone... 

Love the box name...sure "fits" - in more ways than one!  

Shi and Squeaks


----------

